# Flat spots on tongue...



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, so this may not be technically pipe related, but bear w/ me. Lately, i've been waking up in the morning w/ these flat spots on my tongue (little round areas that are red and raw looking, surrounded w/ a slight bit of white). Gives my tongue that sore feeling like i just ate a whole role of shock tarts, if anyone knows what i'm talking about.

Of course i can't enjoy my smoke w/ these annoying little diblets on my tongue. The only lead i have is that maybe I rub my tongue against the back of my teeth while i'm asleep or something. Anyways, any diagnostics would be appreciated as well as any way of treating them.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Cold sores?



Vrbas said:


> Ok, so this may not be technically pipe related, but bear w/ me. Lately, i've been waking up in the morning w/ these flat spots on my tongue (little round areas that are red and raw looking, surrounded w/ a slight bit of white). Gives my tongue that sore feeling like i just ate a whole role of shock tarts, if anyone knows what i'm talking about.
> 
> Of course i can't enjoy my smoke w/ these annoying little diblets on my tongue. The only lead i have is that maybe I rub my tongue against the back of my teeth while i'm asleep or something. Anyways, any diagnostics would be appreciated as well as any way of treating them.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Nah, i don't think so. They come and go way too fast to be cold sores in my opinion. Even if your mouth is the quickest healing part of your body, i don't think they'd heal this fast.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Hunt down some biotene. A lot of guys on another forum use that to combat burning/tongue bite/etc. Supposed to be great stuff.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it's VD.

okay, maybe not. what are you doing with the bits of your pipes if it was?? :shock:

is it this? ol' hairy tongue Hairy Tongue

or "geographic tongue"? (scroll down to the entry and photo) lobulated tongue - definition of lobulated tongue in the Medical dictionary - by the Free Online Medical Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

you could check out this thread on another board (non pipe related), read down to post #10, they have a link. i'd follow that one as well, read that link from the top down to where it stopped. something about "thrush infection". 1st link that leads to 2nd link. No More Panic - white spot on tongue (please reply ASAP)

and remind me never to buy an estate pipe from you, nasty hairy tongued VD carryin pipe smoker!!!


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

Did this start when you started the Pipe? New genre of tobacco? New foods? New Medications?



Vrbas said:


> Ok, so this may not be technically pipe related, but bear w/ me. Lately, i've been waking up in the morning w/ these flat spots on my tongue (little round areas that are red and raw looking, surrounded w/ a slight bit of white). Gives my tongue that sore feeling like i just ate a whole role of shock tarts, if anyone knows what i'm talking about.
> 
> Of course i can't enjoy my smoke w/ these annoying little diblets on my tongue. The only lead i have is that maybe I rub my tongue against the back of my teeth while i'm asleep or something. Anyways, any diagnostics would be appreciated as well as any way of treating them.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

It's the geographic tongue.

I haven't noticed it until i started smoking the pipe. However, it didn't show 'till later. On another note, i recently started wearing my retainer in my sleep again. So maybe the minor annoyance of my teeth shifting is annoying my tongue, causing it to rub up against my teeth in sleep.:???:

I guess my main concern is "is it serious"?


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> It's the geographic tongue.
> 
> I haven't noticed it until i started smoking the pipe. However, it didn't show 'till later. On another note, i recently started wearing my retainer in my sleep again. So maybe the minor annoyance of my teeth shifting is annoying my tongue, causing it to rub up against my teeth in sleep.:???:
> 
> I guess my main concern is "is it serious"?


 The best way to put your fears to rest is see your primary care physcian.
It could be several condition . Vitamin B12 deficiencey,Thrush,simple irritation ,Herpes Simplex Type 1 or 2,etc. In any event you should contact a physcian and have it checked out.

Kindest Reguards

Prof. Mike


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

3) Do you consume mints during the day? Particularly Altoids peppermints? Stop using them at once. They will cause that. However... 

2) you're probably dehydrated - not drinking enough water. I say, drink at least another 24-30 ounces of water/day and they're gone in a week. But...

1) Don't be a silly boy. See a dentist or MD ASAP just to make sure nothing scary-weird is going on. This is a cigar forum for heaven's sake, not a medical advice column.

Ah! Right! Alabama. See a root woman if no doctor is in range.


----------



## Southern Irish (Jan 25, 2009)

I see your in Auburn
My Alma mater.
War Eagle
If you can't find a doctor, and you can't at East Alabama Medical Center, the vet school is on Wire Road.
War Damn Eagle


----------



## txraddoc (Jun 7, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> It's the geographic tongue.
> 
> I haven't noticed it until i started smoking the pipe. However, it didn't show 'till later. On another note, i recently started wearing my retainer in my sleep again. So maybe the minor annoyance of my teeth shifting is annoying my tongue, causing it to rub up against my teeth in sleep.:???:
> 
> I guess my main concern is "is it serious"?


I have personal experience with geographic tongue. It is an inflammatory disease of unknown cause. A surprisingly large number of people have it (~3million). It shows up when it wants and may go away on its own. It is not associated with cancer in any way. It is just very annoying and ocassionally painful. I've found nothing that makes it and better on a long term basis. I tried Biotene. It doesn't work for this.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

do i win a prize for being first to post what it was?

as long as it's not an estate pipe, i'm down with it. 
just f'in with ya. your cooties are fine with me.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® has a large flat spot on his tongue. It's on the top and takes up almost the entire surface. I think it's been there since I was born... HAW!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Architeuthis said:


> *Squid®* has a large flat spot on his tongue. It's on the top and takes up almost the entire surface. I think it's been there since I was born... HAW!


Grrr, *Hulk* smash!! Grrr, *Hulk* need to pee or bladder explode!! *Hulk* burn when pee!!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

txraddoc said:


> I have personal experience with geographic tongue. It is an inflammatory disease of unknown cause. A surprisingly large number of people have it (~3million). It shows up when it wants and may go away on its own. It is not associated with cancer in any way. It is just very annoying and ocassionally painful. I've found nothing that makes it and better on a long term basis. I tried Biotene. It doesn't work for this.


How long did your outbreaks typically last? This one has been the longest i've ever had (several days). And you couldn't find any way to treat it or suppress it?

Checked genetics, nowhere in my family history have i heard of it. To help isolate the problem, i've been on Mucinex D for about 2 weeks before all this and have been taking antibiotics for a sinus infection and typical allergies. I've been off it now for a week or more and as far as trying to put two together, that's all i've come up w/. Been drinking plenty of water, i get my vitamins, and i'm not taking in too many spices. Not under any particular stress lately other than the usual (which isn't much).


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> 3) Altoids peppermints? Stop using them at once. They will cause that. However...
> 
> Ah! Right! Alabama. See a root woman if no doctor is in range.


Old people and yayhoos around the country will never forgive you for those comments Mr Moo :kicknuts:


----------



## txraddoc (Jun 7, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> How long did your outbreaks typically last? This one has been the longest i've ever had (several days). And you couldn't find any way to treat it or suppress it?
> 
> Checked genetics, nowhere in my family history have i heard of it. To help isolate the problem, i've been on Mucinex D for about 2 weeks before all this and have been taking antibiotics for a sinus infection and typical allergies. I've been off it now for a week or more and as far as trying to put two together, that's all i've come up w/. Been drinking plenty of water, i get my vitamins, and i'm not taking in too many spices. Not under any particular stress lately other than the usual (which isn't much).


Mine has been going on for several years now and just waxes and wanes. I've just gotten used to it by now. Your's may be related to you recent illness, so I'd wait for a little while. Maybe it will go away by itself.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Think smoking would irritate it or in any way impede the healing process?


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Could be just a alergic reaction to some type of tobaccos. Try something different. But see your doctor first!


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Old people and yayhoos around the country will never forgive you for those comments Mr Moo :kicknuts:


We don't take kindly to yer type around these parts:cowboyic9:

But man I hope you get that straightened out. Last time I had "diblets" on my tongue I just went down to the health department and told them about the chick. Antibiotic cleared it right up.. you know how it goes man.. i mean uhhhh.....

And yea, I'd venture to guess smoking probably wouldn't be the best thing in the world for it. It makes colds last longer and sore/irritated throats take longer to heal so I don't see why it would be good for a tongue on the fritz.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

been taking my antibiotics for 2 days now and it's starting to fade. May just be a coincidence, thoughts?


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> been taking my antibiotics for 2 days now and it's starting to fade. May just be a coincidence, thoughts?


The human body can repair itself quite readily if given rest and nutrition, and a positive mental attitude.

Be sure to take some real yogurt after finishing the meds.

Roy


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Darth Smoker said:


> The human body can repair itself quite readily if given rest and nutrition, and a positive mental attitude.
> 
> Be sure to take some real yogurt after finishing the meds.
> 
> Roy


Got any recipes :dance: I'm actually eating some oatmeal right now, about as healthy as i get :/


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> Got any recipes :dance: I'm actually eating some oatmeal right now, about as healthy as i get :/


Vitamin C, Vitamin E and Fish Oil

Don't listen to the hub bub about extra Nutritional supplements being bad for smokers.

Western Science teaches that nicotine slows down healing. Yet if one does research there is NO academic proof of that. Everybody is just quoting each other. HAH!

I went in for artho-scopic knee surgery and 4 days later I was off pain meds, and 7 days after surgery I was walking 1/2 mile a day. The surgeon said, "You sure heal quick"! I didn't tell him I was was smoking 3-5 bowls / day!

Eat right, get plenty of rest and count your Blessings :smoke2:


----------

